# Harts' Lawn Journal



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Now that my lighting project is complete, it's time to turn my attention to my small reno. Consisting of only 200 sf in my front, this will be a nice small project. I have been keeping track of my progress so far and now have the time to finally write this out.

I will be using 100% KBG for this section:

25% America KBG
25% Blue Velvet KBG
25% Granite KBG
25% Shamrock KBG

I started the process last month. Here is my timeline so far:

7/17 - 1st round of glypho
7/21 - scalp
7/24 - 2nd round of glypho
8/14 - scalp, de-thatch using my thatch rake and bag mowing to clean up
8/14 - 6 bags of Scott's lawn soil and starting to level
8/15 - 5 bags of triple mix, more leveling
8/16 - Aerify/Humic Acid
8/21 - glypho to kill weeds from new soil

Seed down will be this weekend (25th or 26th). I will be renting a lawn roller. The next steps will be:

Tenacity
Seed (KBG)
Roll
Starter Fert
Peat

I have a hose end timer that I have been using all summer and pretty much have it dialed in. I use the Orbit Gear Drive Sprinklers. They have been a great investment. By far my favourite sprinkler.

How much starter fert should I be putting down?















For the back, I killed some quack (5 spots). I will be patching these with the KBG and then doing an over seed on the entire lawn with a PRG blend (33% Sienna, 33% Insight & 34% Grand Slam GLD. I have a few low spots that I'm going to level (although this will be a multi year project).

For the quack grass, I used a card board box to enclose the area and then sprayed glypho. This helped prevent over spray and drift to the rest of my grass. I just needed one round of glypho. I then took my trimmer and scalped each area to get rid of the dead grass.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice progress. Excellent idea using the cardboard box. You get extra :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Ha! Thanks. Probably the only good one I've had this year!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Seed down tomorrow (Sunday). In between the rain today, the 10 bags of lawn dresser went down in the backyard. Levelled a few areas and filled in the patches where the quack was. Everything got rolled and smoothed out.

Tomorrow's to do list:

Lightly scratch the soil
Spread seed
Gently rake
Roll
Fert 
Tenacity 
Peat 
BEER

Should be a relatively easy and fun day tomorrow.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Seed down yesterday (Sunday).

FRONT: Loosened the top layer of soil, seed, roll, fert, tenacity, peat









BACK: KBG on bare patches, PRG O/S, fert, peat







Here is my irrigation setup in the back. Running every 4 hours for 15 mins (8am - 8pm):


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

We should be seeing some babies poking through by Saturday. Let's hope the rains this week aren't too heavy.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

In case you're interested, I found the following links...though I'm sure you already did. 

AMERICA: https://www.reinders.com/ResourcePa...eed/Reinders-Bluegrass/AMEBT001/prodsheet.pdf

BLUE VELVET: https://www.reinders.com/ResourcePa...eed/Reinders-Bluegrass/BLUBT001/prodsheet.pdf

GRANITE: https://www.reinders.com/ResourcePa...eed/Reinders-Bluegrass/GRABT002/prodsheet.pdf

SHAMROCK: http://files.tlhort.com/product_info/3976-shamrock_kentucky_bluegrass.pdf


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Yeah it will be interesting to compare results.

I had a very minor washout the other day. I am going to wait to see what happens with the forecast tomorrow before I put down anymore seed.

I hadn't seen those links. I'll check them out.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 2. Cam home after work and found this:





I also seem to have a lot of red ants walking around one of the bare patches.

Thoughts?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Probably squirrels.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

That's what I was thinking. I saw one this morning in my garden chasing a rabbit.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

PRG is starting to sprout. Day 4


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 5 and we have our first KBG sprout!


----------



## Devil (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow, great work! I love how you can distinguish a PRG from a KBG sprout!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I got my first sprout last night. Lots more starting to poke through this morning!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Devil said:


> Wow, great work! I love how you can distinguish a PRG from a KBG sprout!


It's easy when you know where you seeded each one. :lol:


----------



## Devil (Jun 15, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, great work! I love how you can distinguish a PRG from a KBG sprout!
> ...


Ahhh, haha, that makes complete sense! I was going with my newb thought of the "blends" you find at CT and how that could prove hard to distinguish.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

That KBG sprout is on the blvd. It's all KBG there.

The PRG is from the back. I hand spread KBG in the bare patches and then I did a full O/S using a PRG blend.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 6 - Backyard





Day 7 - Front


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Looking great man! I love seeing all these sprouts. Do you get a lot of dog owners letting their dog on that front section?


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Looking good Harts.
Is that your neighbor digging up his yard and planning a reno?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@cfinden thanks man. I'm sure there are some. I've been outside when a dog has come by and I have politely asked them not to let there dog on the soil.

@Grasshopper the city came by two weeks ago and fixed part of the sidewalk. I got lucky that their work literally ended where my grass begins. I had put weeks into prepping the seed bed and came home one day to them digging up concrete! They came back last week and are going to eventually re-sod part of her lawn.

Interesting note: I spoke to the contractor who is doing the work and I asked if they could be careful not to step on the baby grass. He was pretty receptive and started asking all kinds of questions about my lawn and what I do! It's so great when people stop to ask questions


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My neighbour does the bare minimum. She has a lawn service that sprays for weeds a couple times a year. I've told her to cancel the service a couple of times and to let me do it. I should take a picture of her backyard. The company was just here two weeks ago spraying and there are hundreds of weeds left.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 8. Front KBG. Bleaching is from the tenacity.

@Sinclair and I had the same seed down day and are using the same kbg blend. Will be interesting to compare our progress.





Back - PRG/KBG


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Adjusted the irrigation for today. Temps are 86 (95 heat index and 65% humidity). I just went home and the soil was almost dry about 40 minutes after the last irrigation. I now have the timer set to come on every hour for 7 minutes. I'll assess when I get home at 5:30.

Day 10 progress coming later tonight.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 10. I got a little heavy handed in some areas with the tenacity but there's green below the bleached tips. First or second mow and the bleaching will be gone.

Front KBG





BACK PRG/KBG


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 14


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Mowed the back over seed on day 18. HOC is 2". Very happy with the progress. Still a few spots that need to fill in.

Picture from this morning - Day 19



I think my KBG in the front is coming out of the pouting phase. I have seen some growth in the last two days. Grass is between 0.5" to just over an inch.

Day 19





Next weekend will be week 4. The plan is too start the Urea at 0.25lb N each week.

I will do a progress update on Sunday (day 21) with comparison photos.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Harts said:


> I think my KBG in the front is coming out of the pouting phase. I have seen some growth in the last two days. Grass is between 0.5" to just over an inch.


We are coming out of it. 2 weeks until first mow. :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Back yard looking great, by the way.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks! Really happy with the back. I hated mowing last night. Scarier than waiting for the KBG to germinate. But it had to be done. Existing grass was 5+ inches.

Thinking I may have gone a little light with the KBG seed. But I'm confident it will fill in once the blitz and mowing starts.

Yours is filling in quite nicely!


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Both back and front looking great!
I'm a week behind you and Sinclair on my KBG, nice to see where you guys are at for reference.

The rapid recovery on your backyard patches make KBG seem even more painfully slow than it already is!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @Grasshopper. The patches in the backyard were seeded with KBG. I then did an over seed with the PRG which is what has filled in most of each patch. The KBG is coming along and will fill in nicely.

I'm really excited for the KBG reno to fill in. But painfully slow to watch.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Harts said:


> Mowed the back over seed on day 18. HOC is 2". Very happy with the progress.


That is some beautiful turf! Well done!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

What they all said, @Harts . I may have to do what you did here with the quack. I'll do what I can to contain it this fall but next spring I'm going to have to probably start over there, using your cardboard technique. What blue dye did you find works best for you?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks all. I will get to the 21 day progress tomorrow.

The back yard is filling in really well and probably as soft and lush as it's ever been.

@MichiganGreen believe it or not, marking dye isn't sold here. Not that I could find. Ontario has very strict bans. I ordered mine from seed world. But any you can find in MI will work.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Front and back looking great man! I'd like to come check it out next time I'm on the east coast.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 22. KBG is growing and filling in. A couple of notes:

* I'll probably be mowing in the next week or so.

* First app of N will go down this coming weekend (Day 27/28). I'll continue weekly apps of 0.25lb N until the middle of October. I should get 8 apps in or 2lbs N total.

* I have cut back watering to twice a day - morning and late afternoon. After the first cut I will likely water just once in the morning.

* Most of the bleaching from the Tenacity has grown out.

A quick side note: I have read a lot of different threads of people doing renos or over seeding for the first time. The common question is always about watering. How much, how often and how long. The best advice I can give is have a plan for the first 4-6 weeks and be prepared to change that plan, sometimes daily. There are so many factors that change - weather (hot, cold, windy, humid) as well as your sprinkler set up, the amount of water pressure you get and how well or poorly your soil holds moisture. Constant monitoring is necessary and a change in your practice is inevitable. You will know when to water and when to back off. Your soil and new grass will tell you.

With that, here is the progress:

Seed Down


Day 7


Day 14


Day 22


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Harts said:


> Day 22


First off, that looks awesome! Well done!

It's especially fun following along with others renovating at the same time. My seed-down date was Aug 24th, so I'm just two days ahead of you. This weekend I decided that the end of this week would be the first N app, so we're thinking the same about that, too!



Harts said:


> * First app of N will go down this coming weekend (Day 27/28). I'll continue weekly apps of 0.25lb N until the middle of October. I should get 8 apps in or 2lbs N total.


However, unless I'm way off in my calculation, there's only time for about 4 weekly apps between this weekend and the middle of October. If you're planning to get in 8 apps, you'll be fertilizing until mid-November.



Harts said:


> * I have cut back watering to twice a day - morning and late afternoon. After the first cut I will likely water just once in the morning.


This last weekend, I decided to do that too, with the exception of my one sunniest zone, which is staying at 4 times a day on the sunny days, as it just dries out too fast. However, as you mention, this is where the daily adjustment comes in, as 4 times a day is no longer needed on cloudy days.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

> However, unless I'm way off in my calculation, there's only time for about 4 weekly apps between this weekend and the middle of October. If you're planning to get in 8 apps, you'll be fertilizing until mid-November.


No your calculation is accurate! My thinking was off. I was looking at my plan for the Fall N blitz starting next August and had that stuck in my head! I will be applying Urea until my growth stops. Weather dependent, of course. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Huge difference from 14-22 days :thumbup:

Hmmm.. Familiar looking garbage bin there... :lol:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @Grasshopper. Haha. Except with two kids now, I need a bigger one.

*Day 22* since over seed and patching bare spots: I did a second cut on the backyard today at 1.5". Too dark to take a pic (I'll upload one tomorrow) but I am beyond words to describe how thick and great the grass looks. I've never been able to cut at that height without scalping and looking thin. I initially started at 2" and then dropped it down after two passes. I was apprehensive at first but the end result looks awesome.

I can't wait to get some stripes down!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Pic from this morning at 1.5"



The down side is I found this:



Looks like pythium blight to me. Keeping in mind where I am, is Azoxy my only course of action? @Sinclair, @SNOWBOB11 is Seed World my best bet?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Do you have any Propiconazole on hand?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I was going to order some along with a few other things from SW this week.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Shipping time sucks. If it starts getting bad I can give you enough Propiconazole to mix up a tank. It's not labeled to control PB, but could slow it down until Azoxy arrives.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Are you still watering the overseed often?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Sinclair thanks. I'll text you later. Really appreciate the help...again.

@SNOWBOB11 I'd have to go back through my notes for accuracy, but around mid last week I dropped to once a day for about 15 mins. I noticed at that time that certain parst of my lawn were holding more water than others. So I broke down my irrigation setup and went to hand watering the areas that were drying faster but only once each day (around 5:30pm when I got home).

I watered once on Sunday for 25 mins at 11am and haven't watered since. I'm sure you are experiencing the same amount of dew every morning and this heat/humidity isn't helping matters.

I have mowed twice and started my N blitz last weekend (0.25lb N). I'm at a point now where I can water more infrequently for longer periods. I am thinking I can dial it back to every other day or every third day before moving back to once a week.

When I mowed last night, I noticed the brown patch but it was really dark and couldn't make anything of it. When I checked this morning, that's when I could really see the mycelium.

Does azoxy have curative measures for PB or just preventative? The only thing I could find on SW under $100 was Headway Granular.

Thoughts?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah I was thinking maybe overwatering could be your problem and helped lead to your fungal issues. I'd be inclined to decrease your irrigation now and see if continued light apps of N would help. Get the headway, have it on hand and apply if things don't improve.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Harts Check the fungice guide (link below). It lists what helps with what.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @SNOWBOB11.

@g-man appreciate that. I had taken a look at the guide along with the rec's at NC State. I've never dealt with turf disease before so I wanted to confirm my findings and that azoxy was the answer.

The Fungicide Guide is top notch. Very informative.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Devil (Jun 15, 2018)

Loving your front yard... I still got to catch up. How do you decide when to mow the KBG if there's still some patches left?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks. It's getting there.

When a good majority of the blades reach 2". You have to understand that the first mow might only cut 10-20% of the new grass. The second mow will cut a higher percentage etc etc. The key is to mow early and often. Encourage growth and spreading. Along with spoon feeding apps of N.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Lovely backyard. Turf looks great and landscaping is very nice. What is that tree in the back right area with white blooms?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @llO0DQLE. That's a hydrangea. I've grown to like it!


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh is that one of those tree form hydrangeas? Looks nice.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Dropped 0.25lb N Urea last night on my KBG reno (Day 24).

So far my PB hasn't spread in the backyard. I was going to get some Headway from Seed World to have on hand but it's $100 to ship it here. My other option is to get the Scott's Disease Ex from HD in Buffalo.

My hope is to get another mow in tonight on the backyard. Last one was on Monday. The nights getting darker quicker aren't helping me out at all!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@llO0DQLE I have no idea. I hired a landscaper three years ago to put in that entire garden bed. I have been slowly learning what everything is and how to manage it in the Fall with regards to cutting things back to encourage new growth next year.

Between spending more time in the lawn and getting my lighting project done, it's been the busiest summer I've had in a while.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

26 days in to the reno/over seed and I have dialed back the watering this week.

The backyard is getting water every third day for an hour - which amounts to approx. 0.25 inches. So far the PB hasn't spread. I was looking at getting Headway from Seed World, but it's going to cost me $100 USD just to ship it here. In total, it would be over $200 CAD. Can't justify that so I'm going to get my parents to get me some Scott's Disease EX when they go to Buffalo tomorrow.

Front reno is looking good. Watering once a day in the morning before work. It will get it's first mow on Sunday.

The front yard is the only spot I didn't do anything to (other than patch two spots). It's looking okay right now. Needs more N and water. The lawn rust has started to subside since the N app last week.

Second app of Urea is going down this weekend.

Will post Day 28 pics.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

First cut at 1.5".

Half pound of N on front yard.





And what would a journal be without an oops? Scalped!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Progress Update:


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @coachpaul77!

I cut the back yesterday at ~ 1.25". Really happy with this over seed.

Going to put down half a pound of N tonight before the rain comes overnight.

I'll probably start striping again in 2 weeks.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Those progress pictures are great, especially as KBG seems like such a long & slow process.

The backyard's also looking really nice with that HOC.

I hope we really do get some rain, seems to keep getting forecasted but hasn't materialized lately...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 33 - Second cut on my reno. Cut too short in some areas. It will be fine, but I'm going to but that damn reel mower for $80!

I have have some bare areas that I know will fill in over time. But there are two spots that will need more seed this Spring. Kind of screws up my plans for the pre-m, but it's 200sf. I can manage any weeds by hand.

Bad time of day to take a pic:


Cut the back at 2". I'm finding it harder now with the short days to get more than one cut in each week. It's pitch black here at 7:30 now. With two kids and a job, night time mowing is out of the question. I actually went home for an hour today to cut front and back.

1lb Urea (0.46lb N) going down tomorrow.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Splendidly stellar :thumbsup:


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Harts looks great! I feel your pain trying to find time to mow lately. I came home on my lunch break to mow this past week


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 35


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 43

Unfortunately there isn't anything new to report other than 8 straight days of rain/overcast skies and cooler weather.

I haven't been able to mow or throw down urea in over a week because my soil is drenched.

Good news is a warm up Tuesday to Thursday this week before temps go back down. Looks like I'll be taking an hour or two off work tomorrow to mow and fertilize. Good thing I have my own business.

It looks like my front yard has sustained some sort of damage from turf disease. My shipment of propoconizole. Should finally be in this week. Also have some new grassy weeds that have popped up. Looks like I'll be doing a partial reno/overseed next Fall.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

where did you get the propoconizole? I need a bit too. im fighting in a wet/shaded area of my back lawn still. I do need to do some surface work to help it dry it out though.

also haven't gotten any urea down in the last few weeks... but the lawn is looking pretty good without it.
M


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@MMoore:

Seed World. I also picked up some chelated iron and Snapshot (pre-emergent for my garden beds).

I won't know what the application rate is until I see the label. @Sinclair might be able to help with this.

Depending on the rates, I might be able to send you some.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 44

Weather finally turned and was able to cut the hell strip reno and front yard. Here are progress pics:


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Harts said:


> @MMoore:
> 
> Seed World. I also picked up some chelated iron and Snapshot (pre-emergent for my garden beds).
> 
> ...


I didn't see it at seedworld when I searched...not sure why. thanks!


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Reno is looking good! I think you've convinced me to reno my small tree lawn area next year as well.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I did 2 apps of Propiconazole @ 2oz/1000 a month apart when I was having trouble in July.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Wlodyd thanks! Even that small area took a bit of work, but well worth it.

@MMoore if you search for prop, it won't show up. You need to search through the Fungicides and it's on the 2nd page.

@Sinclair how much water did you use as the carrier or did you use a hose end?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Put the checkmate back on my mower and cut the back at 2". Urea going down tonight.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Harts said:


> @Sinclair how much water did you use as the carrier or did you use a hose end?


2 gallons in a cheapy HDX hand can.

Your back yard stripes look great! My wife got me the Checkmate - going to install tonight.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Seriously!? That's awesome. Your're going to love it. The extra weight takes getting used to. Looking forward to seeing a pic!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Sinclair pick this up at HD. Helps keep the nuts in place with the vibration of your mower. Otherwise they will loosen over time and fall off. Don't ask me how I know.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.permatex--blue-removable-strength-threadlocker.1000418665.html


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 49 - fourth cut at 2".





Last time using the Checkmate for the season:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Backyard is looking excellent @Harts. Reno is doing well too. Spoon feed it in the spring and any areas that are thin will fill right in by summer.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Boom, just like that!

A few weeks later and your reno has better quality than the sod that was laid and neglected.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Do you have enough seed to do your front lawn?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Sinclair no I don't, but it's not in the plans. I'm just going to do an over seed next August with the PRG I used in the back yard.

Thanks @SNOWBOB11. That was the plan. Some of the bare areas around the tree will be gone anyway when I cut out the new ring next Spring. But there will be 2-3 bare ares and a few thin spots that will need the extra boost of N.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Night shot of the stripes and lights:


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Day 63 Update

Not much to update. Weather has turned cold and very little growth happening. I cut for the first time in 2 weeks on Saturday and barely took anything off. Here is the small reno - HOC is approx. 1.5".

Overall I'm happy with the progress. Going to spoon feed in the Spring to help fill in some small thin areas. Small fungal issue I think, but I'll wait until the Spring to address it.

The last few weeks have been spent trimming back bushes and trees in the garden bed and putting things away - kids toys, hose, umbrella/stand and covering my patio furniture.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks awesome. I miss the activity of the local guys' journals. I've learned a lot in the last couple of months! Love the landscaping in the back of your backyard.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Nice progress. Excellent idea using the cardboard box. You get extra :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


+1 love the box idea! Will be using it next season


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

how bout dat 20-19?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I haven't had a chance to get to it. Life has been busy.

I am however the proud new owner of a Toro GM1000! I hope to pick it up tomorrow. Once I have it up and running, I'll start my 2019 journal.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations @Harts. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Harts said:


> I haven't had a chance to get to it. Life has been busy.
> 
> I am however the proud new owner of a Toro GM1000! I hope to pick it up tomorrow. Once I have it up and running, I'll start my 2019 journal.


Congrats on the reel mower. Where did you find it and how much are they going for up here?


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

good stuff on the reel.

ive been mowing more low than I normally do with my rotary, but im not sold. im a 2.5" HOC kind of guy,


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Canuck Mike I bought it from a golf course that shut down about an hour away from. @Trogdor actually found the place. They had 2 1600s and 2 1000s. He bought one of the 1600s and 8 picked up one of the 1000s. The guys was asking $750. I offered $500 and we settled on $600. I believe it's an '04 model based on the serial number. Looks to be in decent shape. I'm picking it up this week and taking it to a guy who works at another course and has a shop set up to service reels. He's maybe 15 mins from my house.

Once I get it back and cleaned up I'll start my 2019 journal.

@MMoore I hear ya. I never thought I'd actually pull the trigger and get one. I'm mowing at 1.25 with my rotary and this deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## Wakedog (Sep 3, 2021)

Harts said:


> Day 6 - Backyard


Looks great as of your last post. Do you have a pic of the completed reno in front or the quackgrass spots in the back that you used the cardboard box technique on?

Edit - disregard, I realize I was only looking at Page 1 of your journal :| . Finished lawn looks amazing!


----------

